# General > Literature >  short stories

## katarina

I had a go at posting some short stories on Amazon Kindle myself - just to try out really. I priced them at the lowest price Amazon allows.  I didn't expect it to even get in the charts.  To my surprise, they are rocketing up the charts. 
If you have a kindle, try them yourself - I mean what can you get for 77p?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GONE-WITH-ot...3611356&sr=1-1

----------


## katarina

These are fee for two days.  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_...tide&x=15&y=19

----------

